# anyone want to hunt La Sal bears over bait with me?



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Looking to finally burn my 12 points on a bear in Utah. I have far more than I need and would be willing to split them with someone who needs a couple more to draw. figured this way we could split some costs and double the possible bait sites to use. getting my bait and crib ideas ready and hope my rookieness doesn't bite me too badly.

Not familiar with the area at all but have been researching the area and looking at maps trying to narrow down some good areas before I give the biologist a call. I want to have some bait areas locked down early to avoid loosing out to others.

Also if you have bait hunted the area and have any tips or just want to relate your experience with me I would like to hear from you as well.

Also interested in getting some boots on the ground in the unit as it is on the list as a next possible LE archery elk tag. Also wiling to looking at the San Juan as well but looking to make it a little closer.

If you are interested let me know and we can chat.

Cheers,


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

*bear?*

Generally where are you attempting to take a Bear?


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Man if my waiting period was up I'd be so down and can usually get bait in bulk for a good price


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I took a great bear off this unit 2-3 years ago but on the spot and stalk. I think I can apply once again this coming year. 

I knew the area well enough and had seen enough bears over the years that I was comfortable burning the points I had on the spot and stalk.

Still, in the end, I ended up taking the bear in a place I didn't expect.

I'd love to give you some places to start if you want to send me a PM. I don't know that they'll be any different from the areas you might already have thought of.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

been looking at some areas south west and north west of redd's ranches and up in the don's lake area. trying to find some nice deep cool canyons with water to place some bait sites.



Tabswan said:


> Generally where are you attempting to take a Bear?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have 13 points and have been trying to draw the multi season one for quite a few years.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been used as bear bait before. I really didn't enjoy the experience. I'll pass.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I was looking at that option but don't wont to wait 3-4 more years for a tag. Good luck to you though, you are only 1-2 years out.



reb8600 said:


> I have 13 points and have been trying to draw the multi season one for quite a few years.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I drew the spot and stalk tag in 2016 so my waiting period isn't up yet, or I would. I harvested a decent bear then. PM me of you would like to get some good intel. I really loved that area, super cool.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

I have been on some bear tracks in the last couple years but unfortunately unfamiliar with that area, I was hoping to help but i got nothing for you. Good luck though its fun hunt that I hope to one day be a pert of...


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I am assuming you are doing the summer bait permit. I have no experience on that unit. I’m still looking at different hunt options for 2018. I have 6 points, my son has 8 and as you know, I love hunting bear.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

We would corner the tags pretty good with the 3 of us drawing out. That would be a ton of work keeping 4-6 bait sites up. Your experience would be great to have.



silentstalker said:


> I am assuming you are doing the summer bait permit. I have no experience on that unit. I'm still looking at different hunt options for 2018. I have 6 points, my son has 8 and as you know, I love hunting bear.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I have 11 points and this is very interesting to me, I too have been trying to pull the multi season tag on the LaSals........... I have spent quite a bit of time on the mountain and know the area pretty well. PM me and we can talk


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks to all that have reached out to me. Still working on options and worrying myself spending 12 points on a critter I don't know how to hunt. 
It looks like I have bait covered and good people to help me with general areas so now i need to pinpoint a couple good bait sites. 
Anyone else looking to hit the La Sal this year?


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't see where you can apply as a group what am I missing

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I have mostly committed to La Sal for the hunt at the moment. Looks like I am going alone at the moment so if anyone else draws it and wants a travel companion let me know. 
Here goes something.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

So.... I ended up applying for the multi season tag on the LaSals. I have 11 points and I don't think I will draw, but if I do we can definitely work together. I will PM you a couple of areas that I would place a bait station on.....


----------

